

 Firefox Source Code Is So Big, It Hit the 32-Bit Virtual Address Space Limit - username3
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Firefox-Source-Code-Is-So-Big-It-Hit-the-32-Bit-Virtual-Address-Space-Limit-240112.shtml

======
gregschlom
Just to make it clear: it's not Firefox itself that is hitting the virtual
address space limit, but the linker when trying to link and optimize the
source code.

To put things into perspective, last time I compiled Webkit (just the engine,
not the whole browser) it ate ~1 GB of RAM, so it's not that surprising that
the linker needs 3 GB for Firefox

------
dodedo
I deleted a snarky reply about gcc -m32 and cross-compilation when I read the
underlying bug [1] and saw that this was an issue only on Windows. I don't
know a thing about Windows -- does MSVC not support cross-compilation?

[1] <https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=709193>

edit: Oh wow, this comment indicates that Microsoft doesn't provide a 64bit
buildchain at all. Is that true?
[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/mozilla.dev.platform/wLHTg_m...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/mozilla.dev.platform/wLHTg_moymM/U3nxRznorJAJ)

------
akeck
The original thread without all the ads:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mozilla.dev.platform...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mozilla.dev.platform/wLHTg_moymM)

